# Mark you have spread the Mania upon me.



## LeviathanGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

So as the people here in chat know the Bristlenose Plecos CM sent me spawned and I've got around 20 fry that have been out of the cave for a bit over a week now. This is my first time breeding plecos and I absolutly adore the tiny guys.

NOW! Heres the fun thing... Yesterday while my hubby and I were out doing our bi-monthly supply run the pair spawned AGAIN! I suppose that now they've started spawning they'll be doing it regularly like this from now on. LOL Couple more months and I'll be trying to find homes for the little buggers. LMAO I'll be keeping a fair amount for my other tanks, but I already know from years of expierience that theres no way I'll have room to keep them all at the rate their spawning.

These guys are just too awsome and it their really fun to watch at feeding time. THANKS MARK!!!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

You shouldnt have any trouble getting rid of BNs. Got any pics of them?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hang on to your seat Levi! The excitement just started. The BN will start having bigger spawns as they mature. 150 fry isn't uncommon. I've heard of 400 in a spawn; although I've never seen that many myself. Congrats! And keep up the good work.


----------



## LeviathanGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

Unfortunatly I dont have a camera that can take anything close to a decent fish pic... If you want a pic of a color'd blurr though I can getcha one. LOL Thanks guys. These fish are really nice. Female never looks a bit thin after spawning. Kinda scary really. LOL

Genn


----------

